# NIC Failure



## nroiter (Dec 26, 2007)

After my graphics card died, I installed a new nVidea GeForce 8800GT, and a 470 Watt Dell-compatible power supoply to replace the 350 Watt factory-installed Power supply to support it on my Dell Dimension 8400.

WHen I boot, the embedded Broadcom NetExtreme 57xx network adapter fails to initialize. The message is:
"
Alert! Error initializing PCI Express NIC bridge.
NIC failure"

I followed the Dell support recommendation to refresh the power state without any success. I have checked the Power supply connections and all seems right. The light coming off the network cable is orange. I'm connecting to hte INternet via a wireless adapter, but clearly that's not a solution.


----------



## kimsland (Oct 22, 2007)

Faulty power supply can cause this

By the way 470 Watt is not enough 
Preferably 550W


----------



## nroiter (Dec 26, 2007)

Thanks Kimsland. The power supply is new, and everything else is working, so that shouldn't be an issue unless I connected something incorrectly, I would think.

I wanted to buy a bigger power supply, but the older Dells like the Dimension 8400 are not compatible because of the position of the power cord outlet and the presence of an i/0 switch, which the old Dell power supplies don't have. The compatible Dell power supplies and the clone I bought only go up to 470 watts.

I'll probably pick up a cheap NIC card and bypass the embedded NIC.

Appreciate the input

Neil


----------



## kimsland (Oct 22, 2007)

I am suggesting the New power supply can cause this ie DOA
You can only confirm this by another powersupply. But I'd say it's worth the test if you can get one.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

I highly doubt that the power supply is the issue here.


----------



## SamuraiJakkass86 (Dec 7, 2007)

I had a similar issue with one of our computers a few weeks ago. We were getting a shifty link light on the NIC card and no actual connection whatsoever. We tried changing the power supply and the NIC card and it turned out to be a motherboard issue.


----------



## nroiter (Dec 26, 2007)

I think it may be a motherboard issue, though other components are working normally--I installed a NIC card adn get a good signal, but the PC is still not recognziing the adapter and I am still getting the error messgae


----------



## kimsland (Oct 22, 2007)

nroiter said:


> After my graphics card died, I installed a new 470 Watt Dell-compatible power supply
> WHen I boot, the embedded Broadcom NetExtreme 57xx network adapter fails to initialize. .


I have physically serviced thousands of computers (not hundreds , but thousands)
I fixed all of them fully (obviously some require new hardware)

If this computer was in front of me - working ! Except for the onboard Nic
I would test by replacing the powersupply (given the history)

I'm about 90 % sure that this is it.

But I do appreciate that you may not have another powersupply (working) lying about.


----------



## Courtneyc (Dec 7, 2003)

Nroiter: When you installed the new NIC (and disabled the onboard NIC in Device Manager), did the new card work? 

If it does, either there is a problem with the motherboard driver, or the NIC chip itself (the top three things to go bad on a mother board are sound card, NIC, Southbridge chip, in that order).

One thing for sure: since the NIC gets its power from the motherboard, and the same power goes to all other motherboard devices (except USB and IEEE 1394 headers, it is highly unlikely that it is your power supply.

Courtney sends....


----------



## nroiter (Dec 26, 2007)

Thanks Courtney. The new NIC did not work. The signal is green, but the PC doesn't see the adapter, and the failure message persists, even with the embedded NIC turned off in the BIOS.

I suspect the issue is on the motherboard, since the is the same with or without the card in the PCI slot.

WOuld updating the BIOS possibly make a difference?


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

What motherboard do you have?

Actually, from your first post, what's wrong with a wireless adapter? That looks to me to be an excellent solution.


----------



## brite750 (Mar 16, 2002)

what does it say in Device Manager?


----------



## nroiter (Dec 26, 2007)

Believe the motherboard is an INtel 925 Express--OEM for Dell.

I thought the wireless would be slower than the Ethern et NIC. Considering a USB Ethernet adapter

Device Manager doesn't detect the adapter at all.


----------



## brite750 (Mar 16, 2002)

nroiter said:


> Believe the motherboard is an INtel 925 Express--OEM for Dell.
> 
> I thought the wireless would be slower than the Ethern et NIC. Considering a USB Ethernet adapter
> 
> Device Manager doesn't detect the adapter at all.


what about the new one? if your MB isnt even detecting new hw you have a problem, i think at this point you start tearing this thing done to the basics and try to find out whats going on. Start by reseting bios by popping battery out for a minute, unplug all peripherals, printers, usb stuff, etc. my feeling is a MB failure


----------



## nroiter (Dec 26, 2007)

New one isn't detected. Actually tried the battery pop reset.


----------



## brite750 (Mar 16, 2002)

nroiter said:


> New one isn't detected. Actually tried the battery pop reset.


things arent looking good for that MB


----------



## brite750 (Mar 16, 2002)

if you have your old gpu you may want to try it and see if NIC comes back, as poster stated earilier if PSU isnt powerful enough it is within the realm of possibilty that it could cause these problems with your MB suddenly losing its mind.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Have you tried more than one slot?


----------

